# motor model



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

ok so i bought a gorlitz go62, but i already threw out the brand new chinese motor on it, so i need somebody to tell me the dayton motor model number or serial so i can buy from them directly, they have way too many on thier website that have the same specs and look the same.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

You bought a brand new or used?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> You bought a brand new or used?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



brand new, from my local winsupply , 1700 plus tax, 300 for the autofeed. gorlitz has gotten so lazy that they dont assemble em with auto feeds anymore, it ships seperate and you have to mount it yourself lol


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Why wouldn't you run the already paid for, included, brand new, Chinese motor until it burns up? In the meantime write the specs from said motor on a sheet of paper. Use said paper as a reference when shopping the eventual replacement motor?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

rwh said:


> Why wouldn't you run the already paid for, included, brand new, Chinese motor until it burns up? In the meantime write the specs from said motor on a sheet of paper. Use said paper as a reference when shopping the eventual replacement motor?



to put it short and simple, 3 other guys i know have already returned to winelson with burned up motors within 2 months of owning them, winelson has a supply of motors to swap out for warranty. so i dont want to be on a call and get that notorious humming and grinding noise and burnt smell these guys have all spoke the same about. id rather spend the extra 300 buck for the peace of mind


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > Why wouldn't you run the already paid for, included, brand new, Chinese motor until it burns up? In the meantime write the specs from said motor on a sheet of paper. Use said paper as a reference when shopping the eventual replacement motor?
> ...



Right on


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> to put it short and simple, 3 other guys i know have already returned to winelson with burned up motors within 2 months of owning them, winelson has a supply of motors to swap out for warranty. so i dont want to be on a call and get that notorious humming and grinding noise and burnt smell these guys have all spoke the same about. id rather spend the extra 300 buck for the peace of mind



Why not just buy a Mytana or Duracable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> Why not just buy a Mytana or Duracable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My-Tana doesn't have an equivalent to the GO62. I don't know about DuraCable.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> My-Tana doesn't have an equivalent to the GO62. I don't know about DuraCable.



I believe that the Duracable DM30 can run 5/8 and 1/2. Not sure about 3/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> Why not just buy a Mytana or Duracable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What motor does duracable use? Where does it compare with the older gorlitz and pre Chinese Spartans? I'm thinking of getting a new drum unit just for the f**k of it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> ok so i bought a gorlitz go62, but i already threw out the brand new chinese motor on it, so i need somebody to tell me the dayton motor model number or serial so i can buy from them directly, they have way too many on thier website that have the same specs and look the same.


just bring the chinese motor to grainger supply and they can match it up..


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Call Western Drain Supply. They can tell you which motor it is... or dayton


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> What motor does duracable use? Where does it compare with the older gorlitz and pre Chinese Spartans? I'm thinking of getting a new drum unit just for the f**k of it.



Emerson on the DM175. Not sure about the rest. I've had zero motor issues with any of the machines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> Why not just buy a Mytana or Duracable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i definitely considered both of them, to be honest, there are three major suppliers here in tucson that stock gorlitz machines and parts, none of them have even heard of the other 2 until i told them about them the other day. and with gorlitz being only 400 miles from tucson, shipping in a hurry isnt that expensive. but beleive me, my lower extremity has been full erect since i first seen the dm30. but then i lost that erection once i seen the cost of spare reels without cable for 620 bucks ! gorlitz spare reels are only 120...


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> What motor does duracable use? Where does it compare with the older gorlitz and pre Chinese Spartans? I'm thinking of getting a new drum unit just for the f**k of it.



thats the ****ing spirit !! merica'


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just bring the chinese motor to grainger supply and they can match it up..



i had no idea grainger did that ! i have a grainger here in town !


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> Call Western Drain Supply. They can tell you which motor it is... or dayton


thank you !


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> Emerson on the DM175. Not sure about the rest. I've had zero motor issues with any of the machines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yah emmerson is some good ****. its part of the reason i highly considered the k6200, someone tell me why i shoukdnt just pick me up that machine


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

also , would it be crazy or out of line to put the go68hd motor on the go62 so i can have the power of the 68 in the compact 62 size ?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's a pic off my 68hd


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> i had no idea grainger did that ! i have a grainger here in town !


dayton is most of what grainger sells and if you have an account with grainger , you get a better price..or use to...


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Here's a pic off my 68hd


you rock !!!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

My 50 and 380 have the baldor motor


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Hillside said:


> My 50 and 380 have the baldor motor


yah thats a good motor


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> also , would it be crazy or out of line to put the go68hd motor on the go62 so i can have the power of the 68 in the compact 62 size ?


THAT IS WHAT THE BOX TRUCK COMPANIES DID RUNNING 11/16" CABLE :whistling2:
if they could not clear a line they sold a new sewer


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

JERRYMAC said:


> THAT IS WHAT THE BOX TRUCK COMPANIES DID RUNNING 11/16" CABLE :whistling2:
> if they could not clear a line they sold a new sewer



so it worked ?


----------

